# SMS, Handoff, Appels avec Yosemite



## adlc11 (21 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir,

j'ai installé Yosemiti sur mon Mac... je peux envoyer des iMessage, comme avant, mais je ne peux pas envoyer de SMS... Je ne peux pas non plus appeler depuis mon mac ou recevoir des appels depuis mon mac... Handoff ne marche pas... Bref, toutes les fonctions que j'attendais ne marchent pas...

J'ai pourtant attendu la mise à jour d'iOS 8.1... Mais rien n'y change.

Avez-vous eu ce problème ? comment le résoudre ?

Merci d'avance, et bonne soirée


----------



## Fl0rentL (21 Octobre 2014)

alexous110394 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> j'ai installé Yosemiti sur mon Mac... je peux envoyer des iMessage, comme avant, mais je ne peux pas envoyer de SMS... Je ne peux pas non plus appeler depuis mon mac ou recevoir des appels depuis mon mac... Handoff ne marche pas... Bref, toutes les fonctions que j'attendais ne marchent pas...
> 
> ...



+1
Macbook Pro Retina 15 pouces fin 2013, Yosemite installé dessus. Iphone 6 avec la mise à jour 8.1 dessus. J'ai réussi à paramétrer l'envoi de SMS sans problème.
Par contre Handoff et Continuité ne fonctionnent pas. 
Pourtant j'ai suivi les différents tutos présents sur la toile. 
Bizarre.
Un retour d'autres utilisateurs?

Merci.

F.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2014)

http://forums.macg.co/showpost.php?p=12789830&postcount=10


----------



## Fl0rentL (21 Octobre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/showpost.php?p=12789830&postcount=10



Merci Himeji. 
Alors effectivement tout fonctionne pour l'envoi de SMS, la réception d'appel est nickel.
Je viens de faire l'essai.
Par contre toujours pas de possibilité pour avoir Handoff qui fonctionne.
J'ai essayé avec Mail et Safari et rien de rien.

Une idée.

F.


----------



## alex100710 (21 Octobre 2014)

Pour ma part, tout fonctionne correctement. Sans modification de ma part


----------



## Macrey (21 Octobre 2014)

Salut à tous, 

Tout d'abord je suis nouveau sur le forum, alors je me présente rapidement: Macrey, jeune passionné d'informatique et sympathique d'Apple. 


Quant à moi je suis assez perplexe vu que mon Macbook Air Mid-2011 me permet de recevoir des appels avec Continuity, ainsi que d'en passer, mais de pas de recevoir des SMS ou d'en envoyer. J'ai tenté de l'activer depuis mon iPhone comme le disais la personne plus haut, mais il me demande un code qui est sensé s'afficher sur mon mac, hors ça n'est pas la cas. 

J'y ai passé ma soirée d'hier et je suis assez perdu, des idées ? x_x


Merci à tous !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2014)

Macrey a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Tout d'abord je suis nouveau sur le forum, alors je me présente rapidement: Macrey, jeune passionné d'informatique et sympathique d'Apple.
> 
> ...



Cf. message numéro 3


----------



## adlc11 (21 Octobre 2014)

j'ai essayé de faire les modifications dans les réglages, mais tout semble conforme et bien connecté à iCloud... Et je ne peux toujours pas envoyer de SMS, ni appeler/recevoir des appels depuis mon mac...


----------



## Macrey (21 Octobre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Cf. message numéro 3





Merci pour ta réponse !

Mais j'ai déjà toutes ces vérifications, rien n'y fait :/


----------



## adlc11 (21 Octobre 2014)

ca ne marche toujours pas...

Je suis allé sur l'iPhone dans Réglages>messages> et j'ai vu que "transfert de SMS" n'était pas activé.. Donc je l'ai activé, et un message dit "saisissez le code qui s'affiche sur votre Mac pour que les SMS de votre iPhone puissent également être envoyés et reçus sur 'MacBook Air de Alexandre' "... 

Mais aucun code ne s'affiche sur mon Mac ! 

Donc je suis encore bloqué...

Là, quand j'essaie d'appeler qqn depuis mon Mac, ça marque "vous devez être connecté au même compte iCloud", quelque chose dans le genre.... Je n'ai qu'un compte iCloud, donc je ne comprends pas...


----------



## Macrey (21 Octobre 2014)

Pour ceux qui aurait encore des difficultés, j'ai trouvé la solution ! 


En réalité, il suffit d'aller sur votre iPhone dans: Réglages>Messages>Envoi et réception, et de décocher toutes vos adresses, en ne laissant que le numéro. Sortez de cette page, puis revenez-y, et recocher les adresses. Normalement, votre Mac est sensé vous dire qu'un iPhone utilise votre adresse. Si il ne vous le propose pas déjà, aller retenter de réactiver Transfert de SMS sur votre iPhone, et TADAAAA ! Le Mac vous affiche le fameux code ! 


Amusez-vous bien =D


----------



## adlc11 (21 Octobre 2014)

J'ai essayé, mais ça ne marche pas...

En fait, je suis actuellement en séjour Erasmus en Angleterre, donc j'ai un numéro anglais maintenant

Dans les réglages de "messages" sur l'iPhone, c'est mon ancien numero français qui apparait, mais celui ci est grisé ! 

Peut être que le problème vient de là, non ?

Comment faire ?


----------



## quetzal (22 Octobre 2014)

Et bien, je n'arrive toujours pas à "voir" l'icone indiquant Handoff lorsque j'utilise KeyNote sur mon Mac Mini 2012. Pourtant dans "A propos de ce Mac", j'ai les caractéristiques suivantes : 

  Version du logiciel Bluetooth Apple*:	4.3.0f10 14890
  Matériel, fonctionnalités et réglages*:
  Nom*:	Mac Mini
  Adresse (URL)*:	(...)
  Bluetooth faible énergie pris en charge*:	Oui
  Handoff pris en charge*:	Oui

Il semble que le problème vienne des difficultés à jumeler le Mac Mini avec mon iPhone 5. Lorsque je lance "Jumeler", cela tourne sans fin (sans Règlages > Bluetooth de l'iPhone) sans que le jumelage se fasse. Comment faire ? Je suis perdu par les difficultés de configuration de ces nouvelles fonctions (où est passée la légendaire simplicité d'Apple  ?).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h00 ----------

Ayant échoué avec mon iPhone, j'ai réussi à jumeler mon Mac Mini avec mon iPad, par Bluetooth (ce qui est plus pratique pour Keynote). Cependant, ayant réouvert Keynote, Continuity n'apparait toujours pas. C'est à se frapper la tête sur les murs.


----------



## Kokorico (25 Novembre 2014)

Fl0rentL a dit:


> Merci Himeji.
> Alors effectivement tout fonctionne pour l'envoi de SMS, la réception d'appel est nickel.
> Je viens de faire l'essai.
> Par contre toujours pas de possibilité pour avoir Handoff qui fonctionne.
> ...



Je suis exactement dans la meme situation, appels et SMS sans problème, mais pas de Handoff malgré tous mes essais de décocher/recocher iCloud & co , déconnexions, et le paramétrage est nickel.
(Iphone 5 sous 8.1.1 et Macbook Air acheté tout neuf d'il y a 2 jours sous Mavericks)

As tu trouvé une solution depuis ?


----------



## ARSyBi (27 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Iphone 6, MBA 2013, ios 8 et Yosémite.

Le handoff fonctionne mais impossible de faire apparaitre le code pour le transfert de sms ni sur mon mac ni sur ipod touch dernière génération.

Avez vous des solutions ?

Merci.


----------



## Tad kozh (4 Décembre 2014)

Kokorico a dit:


> Je suis exactement dans la meme situation, appels et SMS sans problème, mais pas de Handoff malgré tous mes essais de décocher/recocher iCloud & co , déconnexions, et le paramétrage est nickel.
> (Iphone 5 sous 8.1.1 et Macbook Air acheté tout neuf d'il y a 2 jours sous Mavericks)
> 
> As tu trouvé une solution depuis ?



Bonjour
nouveau sur ce forum
j'aiun iphone 6 et un MBP acheté il y a un mois
je suis dans la meme situation : appel et Sms fonctionne
mais pas de Handoff
mon MBP et Iphone sont bien jumelés mais impossible de connecter l'un à l'autre par bluetooth qui est bien activé sur les 2 appareils
auriez vous une piste de solutions 
merci


----------



## ARSyBi (4 Décembre 2014)

Moi les SMS et appel ne marche pas je comprends pas j'i l'impression d'être le seul !


----------



## Jafra (9 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour, 

Alors, j j'ai résolu une partie du problème en désactivant puis en réactivant message et face time sur l'iphone. le code est apparu et l'activation s 'est faite. 
Il me reste un soucis, lorsque je veux passer un appel téléphonique non face time, l'application me dit que ce numéro ne peut recevoir d'appel face time, mais ça je le savais... Et je ne peux pas non plus passer d'appel depuis 'contacts' en cliquant sur l'icône 'téléphone' du contact. 
Quelqu'un a une idée de ce qui ne va pas?


----------



## clemds40 (10 Décembre 2014)

Pour ceux dont Handoff ne marche pas non plus, il faut procéder ainsi :

Déconnecter iCloud sur vos appareils
Désactiver Airdrop aussi sur vos appareils
Reconnecter vos appareils à iCloud
Activer le Bluetooth

Ça devrait marcher, vu que ça a marcher pour moi, essayez pour voir


----------



## ARSyBi (3 Janvier 2015)

Pour moi: Comme j'ai eu un numéro en attendant que mon numéro original soit transféré entre opérateur mon iphone a prit le numéro temporaire (dans réglage, téléphone, mon numéro) et malgré le changement du numéro temporaire par mon numéro original, l'onglet "mon numéro" n'a pas changé il était toujours sur l'ancien, et j'ai juste eu à changer ce numéro par mon numéro original pour que tout fonctionne !


----------



## dgaultie (5 Janvier 2015)

chez nous on a plutôt le problème inverse, le transfert de SMS marche trop bien, j'ai bien réussi à paramétrer l'ipad et le mac de mon épouse pour le transfert de sms, mais le souci c'est que depuis elle ne reçoit plus les sms sur son iphone, sauf lorsqu'elle est sur le réseau wifi de la maison. Seule solution que j'ai trouvé, désactiver iMessage sur l'ipad et le mac, et là ça à l'air de fonctionner à nouveau, mais du coup, on ne peux plus utiliser iMessage sur son mac ni sur son ipad. quelqu'un a une idée de la solution ?


----------

